# Μόνο και μόνο για το βιντεάκι αξίζει!



## EleniD (May 1, 2015)

Δεν είναι η γιορτή της μητέρας, αλλά η μαμά αποδεικνύεται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πιο λογική απ' όσο νομίζαμε όταν ήμασταν έφηβοι...

https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/04/15/οι-συμβουλές-της-μαμάς-ή-η-μαμά-έχει-πάν/

Καλή Πρωτομαγιά σε όλους φίλοι μου!


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2015)

Καλή πρωτομαγιά και σε σένα.

Νόμιζα ότι για άλλη μαμά θα μας μιλούσες. Εγώ ενθουσιάστηκα με τη μαμά της Βαλτιμόρης. 

Βιντεάκι - Είδηση

Προσπάθησα να φανταστώ μια τέτοια έξαλλη Ελληνίδα μαμά να πηγαίνει εκεί που τα ανάγωγα και ασυνάρτητα εξαρχιόπουλα ήθελαν να πείσουν τον υπουργό να φύγει από τα χωρικά τους ύδατα και να αρπάζει τον κουκουλοφόρο κανακάρη της στις φάπες. Η φαντασία μου δεν έχει όρια.


----------

